# Blow Jobs questions



## gg1976 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi to all
I am married for 8 years. In the beginning my husband used to ask me to do blow job for him, which I refuse most of the time. Lately He is asking everyday and he did oral sex to me and always excited to do it, But my answer is same, No . Because I find very stressed or demeaning to perform it, or may be I am afraid he may ejaculate in my mouth or the smell from genitalia. I don't know if wife's do this to their husbands and how they enjoy to perform this. 
I don't know what should I do. I never did it. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Some people do it on a "tit for tat" basis. I would never want my wife to do anything she didn't totally enjoy in the first place. We rarely have sex anyway and if she's doing something she hates to do it really kills it for me.
I have been with other women that like it and my first wife couldn't get enough. Two or three times a day. I was younger then  To bad her ex kept getting in the way because of the child they had together. She didn't just swallow, she gulped. Some women gag at the thought of it and my current wife of 16 years says it smells like bleach. In all 16 years and even before we were married she's done it less than ten times and only twice to completion.
If you don't want to do it now you will probably never want to. Some guys don't care what you want either. It's all about them. Me, I can't be that way. The entire act of sex, start to finish has to be mutual or I feel moraly dirty.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I would say try it. Look at it as a loving way to service your husband, it's not demeaning, it's honoring him. If you are worried about smells or tastes, try it in the shower when he is nice and clean. Lick him how you would lick a lolly pop, or ice cream cone. Start slow, you don't have to "go all the way" to orgasm, just do it for a little bit to try it out as foreplay. You might be surprised and enjoy yourself, and if you don't, at least your husband will feel loved that you made the attempt.


----------



## gg1976 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for suggestions


----------

